# Cadillac Global Sales Increase 22.1% in March



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Cadillac sold 27,406 vehicles in March 2017 globally, an increase of 22.1 percent. March was the 10th consecutive month of double-digit percentage growth.

Cadillac sales in the rapidly expanding midsize luxury crossover segment grew 65 percent in March and 54.4 percent so far in 2017. Cadillac's new XT5 luxury crossover continues to be one of the U.S. market's best-selling luxury vehicles.

Cadillac's growth in China, the world's largest market, was a robust 63 percent in March. Cadillac remains the fastest-growing luxury automotive brand in China.

The brand continues its sustained trajectory of increasing transaction prices. According to Power Information Network, the average U.S. transaction price for a new Cadillac in March rose to $54,268, thousands more than luxury competitors such as BMW, Audi and Lexus.

"For ten consecutive months now, Cadillac's disciplined strategy and strong product substance have produced double-digit gains of global sales growth," said Cadillac President Johan de Nysschen. "Average transaction prices in the U.S market continue to increase, and the XT5 luxury crossover continues to grow the business in one of the most competitive segments."



*Read about BMW brand sales for March here!*

*Audi is looking is looking to rejuvenate their line-up over the coming years to hopefully increase sales. Read about it here!*


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

I bought a '17 Cadillac CTS-V in March and added to those numbers. My M3 is getting dusty in a corner of the garage these days...


----------

